# F525



## breck (May 16, 2011)

How do you adjust the deck so it mows evenly. When you turn the crank to adjust the height it raises the front of the deck. But, if you adjust upward the roller wheel on the back-left of the deck, it (1) lowers the back-right side of the deck and you get uneven moweing, and (2) the roller wheel really leaves a deep groove.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Breck welcome to the forum, maybe one of our experienced garden tractor guys can answer your question, please keep an eye out and ask again if there is no joy. .
Regards
:aussie:


----------



## breck (May 16, 2011)

Tim:

Greetings from Kansas. 

When can I move in?

You are fortunate to live in my favorite country. And, I was fortunate to have a chance to spend a week in Melbourne a few years ago while attending a conference of Crime Stoppers International. Great people, great food, and great wine. Couldn't have asked for more.

I've had my Deere F525 for quite a while; more than 600 hours on the meter. It has been good except for the height adjustment. Thought about having an adjustable roller welded on to the other side of the deck, but never have.

Good to hear from you.

Breck


----------

